# Hearts United for Animals



## pico's parent (Apr 5, 2004)

The Prisoners of Greed web site POGhas a link to this site called Hearts United for Animals (HUA) and it is a wonderful, heart-warming site:







Hearts United for Animals

What I want to point out, though, is that if you ever order anything from Amazon.com you can also generate a donation from Amazon to HUA simply by clicking through to Amazon.com from this web page on the HUA site. Put this in your Favorites list:

Amazon Donation

This no-kill sanctuary cares for thousands of dogs and cats and puppies and arranges for adoptions and fosters. They have a "buddy" program where you donate $10/month toward the care of your favorite dog until it is adopted and a "Sweetheart" program where you donate $20/month toward the care of a dog who is unadoptable and must stay at the sanctuary.

With almost 500 members I would bet that Spoiled Maltese could have a huge and favorable impact on the well-being of these orphans.







I'm kinda poor right now but even I can send a couple dollars a month. If just 1/4 of SM members did that then $500/month would go a long way to helping support this wonderful sanctuary. Their address is on the site.

Thanks for reading this.


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Pam and Pico, thanks for the great information. I never knew about any programs like this. I have to admit that I quit donating to our local Humane Society here in Tucson due to some very unfavorable conditions there. One example was when we rescued an older Momma cat and her 2 year old daughter. They were just horribly sick, cost me to get them out of the Shelter and then they wouldn't do anything to help me with the Vet. The girls Vet bills were over $750.00. They said "if your unhappy and they are "really" that sick, just bring them back and we'll put them down", and "oh, you won't be getting your money back and it will cost you $25.00 each to bring them back". I was just floored.....





















Then to add insult to injury I found out that a week or so later they "put down" ALL the cats because they were ALL sick. They never got another penny from me.......

Sorry, I just HATE the Humane Societies, there is nothing "humane" about them.


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Hi, I know this is almost a year later but I just found their website today. Does anyone know anymore about this foundation. I would like to make a monthly donation and this place seems really wonderful. I wish I could find a place like it in Canada.


----------



## kab (Apr 11, 2005)

> The Prisoners of Greed web site POGhas a link to this site called Hearts United for Animals (HUA) and it is a wonderful, heart-warming site:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I look at their site all the time. It is awesome


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

I first learned of this group when I saw a photo of little "Hope" the poor dear little puppymill mama who was in such deplorable condition.
I had downloaded her photo and hung it at my business. I felt a "picture is worth a thousand words"
I felt she could help in making more public awareness of the puppymills/ petstores/ etc.
I know Hope enlightened many many people. 
Most had no idea the cute little pups they see could very well have had a mom similar condition to Hope.


----------



## zsazsasmom (Nov 1, 2004)

I have never seen this site before, I'm sending my donation tomorrow. Hopefully it will help a few of them.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

All those poor little babies with no homes, we will do what we can to help, I have never seen this site before either, thanks for posting it


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

I just became a buddy to Kaylee yesterday!


----------

